# السيد المسيح" الايراني يثير جدلا مسيحياً و"المنار" والـ"nbn" توقفا عرضه



## مورا مارون (13 أغسطس 2010)

ليس للحماقة حدود! ما الذي دفع قناة "المنار" الإلهية وقناة نبيه برّي غير الإلهية لعرض فيلم عن المسيح في.. شهر رمضان؟ وما الذي دفع القناتين لاختيار فيلم "إيراني" عن المسيح؟ هل صارت إيران الملات مرجعاً في الدين المسيحي؟
  وفي مسلسل الحماقة يندرج جواب مدير محطة نبيه برّي، السيد قاسم سويد، حينما يقول أن الفيلم "لا يسيء الى المسيحيين اطلاقا. وقد تأكدنا انه مشغول وفقا للقرآن الكريم"!! لماذا لا يعرض فيلماً عن "السنّة" من زاوية شيعية مثلاً، أو العكس؟ وبالأحرى، لماذا لا تعرض المحطتان وجهة نظر "البهائية" التي حُكم على بعض أتباعها بالسجن لمدة تزيد على 20 سنة في إيران لمجرّد أنهم "بهائيون"؟
  ألم ينتبه السيد مدير المحطة أن المسيحيين لا يقبلون صورة المسيح "مشغولة وفقاً للقرآن"، كما لا يقبل المسلمون صورة المسيح "مشغولة وفقاً للإنجيل"؟
  من حيث المبدأ نحن ضد الرقابة على الأفلام، بما فيها الأفلام عن الشخصيات الدينية! ولكن الوضع اللبناني المهترئ، ونشوء ميليشيا مذهبية على حساب سلطة الدولة، يمكن أن يحوّل عرض الفيلم إلى مناسبة لاضطرابات سياسية. مثلما حدث حينما عرضت محطة أخرى فيلم "طيارة من ورق" الذي اعتبرته الطائفة الدرزية إستفزازاً لها، خصوصاً أن العرض تم في عزّ الإذلال الذي تعرّض له وليد جنبلاط قبل أن يستقبله بشار الأسد!
  في النهاية، نقترح على المحطتين إختيار أحد الأفلام الإيرانية الممتازة التي حصلت على جوائز في أنحاء العالم، ولكن النظام الإيراني حظر عرضها في طهران. وخصوصاً أحد أفلام المخرجين الإيرانيين الذين يقبعون في سجن "إيفين" حالياً.
  *
  أوضح راعي ابرشية جبيل للموارنة المطران بشارة الراعي، تعليقا على برنامج "السيد المسيح" الذي تعرضه قناة أن.بي.أن و المنار في رمضان، أن المسلسل يعتمد على إنجيل برنابا المنحول وهو انجيل لا تعتمده الكنيسة ولا تعترف به أبدا.
  ولفت في حديث تلفزيوني الى أن "كل الأحداث الواردة في هذا المسلسل فيها تحريف بالمعتقد المسيحي و هو ينكر صلب المسيح ويضع مكانه يهوذا"، مشيراً الى أنه "في نقطة رابعة، يوضح ان لا قيامة للمسيح والكنيسة تعتبر ان هذا الأمر هو أكبر اهانة للسيد المسيح ولكنيسته، وهو مسلسل يقوض كل أسس الدين ومعناه ويخلق فتنة".
  وأوضح أنه "تم الإتصال من قبلنا بإدارة قناة ال-أن.بي. أن وبإدارة قناة "المنار"، وطلبنا منها ايقاف المسلسل ولكن لغاية اليوم لم توقفه واستمرت في عرضه الخميس والاربعاء وطلبنا من الأمن العام كذلك إيقاف المسلسل فطلب منا أن نزوده بالمغالطات فارسلناها اليه".
  ودعا الراعي كافة وسائل الإعلام اللبنانية لحضور مؤتمر صحفي بعد ظهر الجمعة، يعتزم أن يوضح فيه أسباب ضرورة وقف بث المسلسل حسب قوله
  وقال الراعي في حديث لصحيفة "السفير": "ان رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الداخلية تدخلا ولم يرد علينا أحد فأخذنا علماً بانهم يريدون أن يأكلوا رأسنا، وان كل كلام عن عيش مشترك واحترام ديانة الآخر ومعتقداته هو كلام لا يستند إلى تطبيق واقعي ...أننا وان كنا لا نقطع طرقات ونحرق الإطارات فاننا لن نسكت ايضاً"..
  وفي آخر المستجدات، وجه المطران الراعي كتابا الى الامن العام بعد ظهر امس، ضمّنه ملاحظات على المسلسل، على ما يفيد صحيفة "النهار"، وذلك "بناء على طلب من رئيس الجمهورية بواسطة وزير الداخلية". وقد صار الآن عملهم"، على قوله. في موازاة ذلك، دخلت القضية حيز المعالجات "على مستويات عالية"، بحسب معلومات، في ظل ترقب لاتخاذ اجراءات حاسمة في اتجاه وقف المسلسل.
  في المقابل، يدافع المدير العام لمحطة NBN قاسم سويد عن المسلسل الذي تبثه المحطة بعدما اشترت حقوق عرضه، معتبرا انه "لا يسيء الى المسيحيين اطلاقا. وقد تأكدنا انه مشغول وفقا للقرآن الكريم... ولم يبلغ الينا ما يقنعنا بوجوب وقفه"، مبدياً مفاجأته بموقف الراعي والمركز الكاثوليكي للاعلام.
  ومسلسل"السيد المسيح"، من انتاج ايراني، بحسب ما أُعلِنَ، وقد وُقِّتَ عرضه ليصادف بداية شهر رمضان.
  وقد أعلنت قناتا "المنار" و"NBN" أن مسلسل السيد المسيح الذي اختارته القناتان لجمهورهما في شهر رمضان يضيء على الشخصية العظيمة لنبي الله عيسي بن مريم عليهما السلام وعلى رسالتهما الالهية ويعكس بكل تمجيد وإجلال وتعظيم لمسيرة حياته وآلامه وتضحياته ولدوره وصورته.
  وبحسب بيان صادر عن القناتين، فقد "قررتا وقف عرضه مراعاة منهما لبعض الخصوصيات وللحؤول دون أي محاولة للتوظيف السلبي".

*وردنا من "اللقاء المستقل" في كسروان - الفتوح البيان الآتي: *

 أولا: يستنكر "اللقاء المستقل" في كسروان - الفتوح ما أقدمت عليه قناتا "المنار" و"أن بي أن" التلفزيونيتان من بث لمسلسل يحمل إسم "السيد المسيح"، ويتضمن إساءات الى العقيدة المسيحية والى مشاعر المسيحيين وإيمانهم. ويشكر كل الذين تدخلوا لوضع الأمور في نصابها ووقف بث هذا البرنامج.
  ثانيا: يعلن اللقاء وقوفه الكامل خلف المؤسسات الكنسية في تصديها بحزم لكل ما من شأنه أن يسيء الى العقيدة والقيم والتعاليم، ويعتبر موقف رئيس اللجنة الأسقفية لوسائل الإعلام، المنبثقة عن مجلس البطاركة والأساقفة الكاثوليك، سيادة المطران بشارة الراعي، تعبيرا عن مدى الاستياء الذي أصاب الكنيسة ومؤمنيها نتيجة لهذا التصرف اللامسؤول.
  ثالثا: يأسف اللقاء للصمت المطبق على مدى يومين من طرح المشكلة لنواب كسروان الخمسة المرتبطين بورقة تفاهم مع "حزب الله" وبتحالف مع حركة أمل، ولبعض السياسيين المتباهين بعلاقاتهم بالحزب والحركة، ويسأل: هل أن الأمور وصلت بهؤلاء النواب والسياسيين إلى حد تأمين الغطاء لاستهداف القيم المسيحية والعقيدة الكنسية، بعدما أمعنوا على مدى السنوات الخمس الماضية في مهاجمة البطريرك صفير، وتأمين الغطاء لسلاح حزب الله وحروبه واعتصاماته وخرقه للدستور والقوانين؟
  إن "اللقاء المستقل" إذ يسجل نقطة سوداء جديدة في سجلات ممثلي منطقة كسروان، يدعو أبناء المنطقة الى محاسبة نوابهم على تخاذلهم وصمتهم حيال استهداف مقدساتهم.
  رابعا: يسجل "اللقاء المستقل" الغياب الكامل للمجلس الوطني للإعلام عن هذه المسألة، وهو الذي كان يتنطح بمناسبة وغير مناسبة، وعلى الرغم من لاشرعيته، وانتهاء ولايته منذ سنوات، الى إثارة ملفات ومواضيع على خلفيات فئوية تصب في خانة المصالح الخاصة لمصادريه منذ زمن الوصاية السورية على لبنان. إن "اللقاء المستقل" يناشد وزير الإعلام طارق متري والحكومة ومجلس النواب المبادرة فورا الى وضع حد للخلل المتمادي في المجلس الوطني للإعلام من خلال كف يد مدعي شغل مناصبه، وتعيين بدلاء عنهم يتمتعون بالحس الوطني والمسؤوليات الأخلاقية.


----------



## Alcrusader (14 أغسطس 2010)

*أنا حضرت المسلسل وهو مترجم بطريقةً مختلفتان عل منار وال-nbn
كمين هم مسمين يسوع "عيسى" وبنادوه "يا إبن مريم " لم يفعل المعجزات في حين انو بالإنجيل وفي نفس المعجزات يدعونه " يا إبن الله" و-" يا إبن داود" و-"يا مسيح"...

أنا مش ضد فكرة البرنامج عل عكس، بس انو عل أقل يكون مبني على وقائع حقيقية!! 
كيف يقبلون عرض فيلم عن المسيح مبني على "إنجيل برنابا " المنحول والقرأن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وأنا أتساءل كيف أخذ هذا الفيلم جائزة حول تقارب الحضارات في إيطاليا مع أنه مبني على إنجيل منحول، ولكن ربما رأوا أنه على أقل هو جيد كبداية من أجل التقارب أكثر بين المسيحين والمسلمين.


أنا حابب أعرف من أصحاب قنوات المنار وال-nbn  ما رأيكم أن تعرض ال-lbc  أو mtv  أو otv   مسلسل عن محمد  أو علي أو أحد الصاحبة من وجهة نظر مسيحية.
يعني نعمل محمد نبي كذاب أتى ليضل الناس عن الإيمان بالرب الحق يسوع المسيح. قام بحروب وغزوات من أجل إجبار الناس على الإسلام  و من أجل المال، كما وأنه تزوج 54 مرأة وكان يتنقل بينهن جميعاً في ليلة وحدة ويمارس الجنس معهم.

فما رأي المسلمين حينها؟

المسلمين بس رسموا الرسول القتل في الدنمارك فاتوا عل اشرفية وكسروا وحرقوا نصها وهجموا على كنيسة مار مارون كمان! 
أتساءل أنا لو فعل المسيحيون نفس الشئ ونزلوا عل ضاحية الأن  وكسروا وحرقوا وهجموا على جامع تبع الشيعة لأنهم عرضوا مسلسل مبني على كتاب منحول وكتاب شيطاني ماذا سيكون موقفهم عندها؟


مرسي يا مورا مارون عل خبر.*


----------



## BITAR (14 أغسطس 2010)

*عجبى عليكم ايها المحمديون*
*تدخلون انفسكم فيما لا يعنيكم*
*مالكم انتم *
*والسيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*وكمان فى رمضان*
*معكم*
* نبيكم وزوجاتة والصحابى *
*الا*
* يكفيكم *
*ياريت تكونوا فى حالكم *
*حتى*
* لا تكدبوا الكدبه وتصدقوها*​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا يا بيتر 
الفيلم عامل صدى عند الايرانية 
بيزوروا حريصا بلمئات وبخانقوااااا ادام صليب يسوع بلكنيسة كيف معلق على صليب 

ادام عيني بحريصا 




مقنعين تماما بروايتهم الخرافية ​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*مهما عرضوا و مهما قالوا يبقى السيد المسيح ابن الله و ليس عيسى !! و هو المصلوب على الصليب و الذي قام من بين الاموات 
كفاهم كذبا و تصديقا لخرافات لا اساس من الصحة لها 

شكراااا مورا للخبر 

سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> فعلا يا بيتر
> الفيلم عامل صدى عند الايرانية
> بيزوروا حريصا بلمئات وبخانقوااااا ادام صليب يسوع بلكنيسة كيف معلق على صليب
> 
> ...


*
أنا بشوفهم في حريصا... بس أشكالهم بتخوف... وأشعر بالإشمئزاز والشفقة عليهم... يلبسون الأسود من فوق لتحت في نص دين الصيف..
للأسف ما بيعرفوا شئ عن المسيح ولا عن العذراء إلا من الأفلام الإيرانية... :a82:*


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للخبر والمجهود

ربنا موجود​


----------



## مورا مارون (15 سبتمبر 2010)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل صارت إيران الملات مرجعاً في الدين المسيحي؟


 


> لماذا لا تعرض المحطتان وجهة نظر "البهائية" التي حُكم على بعض أتباعها بالسجن لمدة تزيد على 20 سنة في إيران لمجرّد أنهم "بهائيون"؟


 
شكرا مورا للخبر​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 سبتمبر 2010)

​


----------



## السـامرية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

_*شكرا على الخبر
مشكووووووووووور
*_​


----------



## مورا مارون (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اهلا بيك​


----------

